# Bench grinder multitool attachment



## jessf (Dec 2, 2016)

I havent used this attachment cause i couldn't find 2x36" belts locally. Then yesterday i noticed the local Lowes carries 4x36 so i bought one and split it down the middle.









Comes with a disc grinder AND my bench grinder has a speed control so i'm basically set.


----------



## BorkWoodNC (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice set-up!


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice, i was in the hardware store to grab some more epoxy and doorhandle bolts and they had a belt-discgrinder combi for 125 euro's that wasnt there on my last visit. So tempting.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 5, 2016)

Combining with a bench grinder saves a lot of space too. Really like it.


----------



## jessf (Dec 5, 2016)

Ill post some more pics later. The construction of this attachment is beefy and easily adjusted. I like that the drive wheel is large and hollow which allows for balancing the wheel if one were so inclind. Other such bench grinders that come with a belt grinder appear to use 2x27 belts which are really hard to come by. For this one, 2x36 belts are readily available on amazon i've just held off on buying them until i burn through my 3x18 belts. 2x72 grinders are more economical per inch but i'd need to spend nearly $2000 for that setup without a speed controller and it would serve only one function and take up considerable space. Also belts would always have to be purchased online so the value per inch drops. I can now buy 4x36 ceramic belts locally so it's hqrd to beat. The mutlitiool attachment is a huge improvement over the 1"x42" units


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 5, 2016)

These are supposed to be decent quality grinder attachments so I'm sure you'll have some fun using it paired up with the variable speed grinder. 

How's the platen? If it's sheet metal you can always glue a glass platen on or bolt on a hardened bit of D2 or whatever to beef it up some. 

Good upgrade though, congrats!


----------



## jessf (Dec 5, 2016)

The platton is 3mm thick sheet metal, but the adjustment lacks the travel to push up on the belt and create an uber flat surface. Already cut out a new platton from 1/4" D2 left over from my first knife. It will give additional thickness and allow the belt something to press against. Ill bolt it to the existing platton from the backside so it can be removable and possibly replaced with a convexed platton.





Dave Martell said:


> These are supposed to be decent quality grinder attachments so I'm sure you'll have some fun using it paired up with the variable speed grinder.
> 
> How's the platen? If it's sheet metal you can always glue a glass platen on or bolt on a hardened bit of D2 or whatever to beef it up some.
> 
> Good upgrade though, congrats!


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 6, 2016)

What brand is the multitool?


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 6, 2016)

I assume the direction is reversible or does it ship with a leather apron or body armor?


----------



## jessf (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah it can be rotated to any angle and put on either side. If you want it in the vertical position i believe there's an attachment for a table. I know there's a table attachment for the disc sander. Since i've started on belt sanders clamped upside down the horizontal orientation is comfortable for me. 

http://www.trick-tools.com/Multitool_2_x_36_inch_Belt_Grinder_Attachment_MT362_305

There's also a 48" version.

http://www.trick-tools.com/Multitool_2_x_48_inch_Belt_Grinder_Attachment_MT482_307


----------



## Matus (Dec 7, 2016)

Nice indeed. Didn't you consider to get the 48" version - there are quite some 2x42" belts out there.


----------



## jessf (Dec 7, 2016)

The 36" model is all they had at the time. It's just luck that i found 4x36 belts locally. Had i bought a 48" model, buying belts online would have been a guarantee. I would recomend people checkout sources for belts then decide which model makes sense.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 7, 2016)

At the local tool webshops i can either get a grindingwheel / belt combi (130 or 150 euro depending on model) or a belt/disc combi (285 euro) both seem very reasonable prices considering brand etc. What would make more sense as a first powertool? Or what i really mean: what do you really need the grindingwheel for and what the disc?


----------



## Matus (Dec 7, 2016)

To me belt/disc makes more sense. I have a little 1x30" belt grinder which has a 125 mm disc sander (was around 90 from German Amazon). I use the disc sander to grind octagonal shape on wa handles (and many other smaller tasks). But as jessf said above - check the belt length and the look online (by TruGrit or similar) whether you can buy some decent belts for it. 2x42" would make a lot of sense (if not too weak). My 1x30" has 250W (and it is definitely far on the weak side), so 2x42" should have at least double.

Pity that there are no belt grinders in the 'medium' class - something like Grizzly in the US - available in EU. You either get a toy, or have to pay 1500+ for a proper 2x72"


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm like Matus and have a 1x30 with disc. I use the disc all the time to flatten things. Anything long that you need flat can be flattened on sandpaper on a big flat reference surface, but the disc is very convenient. If the work table is flat, you can also nicely profile both knife blanks and handle wood with the disc. I like the disc for that because it doesn't bog down as quickly as the belt when I am using more pressure for those tasks.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 7, 2016)

http://smederijatelieralkmaar.nl/Me...tml?sg={2BD27B65-CC99-49FF-B7E9-0C56526399C3}


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 7, 2016)

Most wellknown dutch forge/forging lessons company offers gosets in sort of the price range you seem to hint at. Afaik eastern european built. Maybe these are sold elsewhere as well.


----------



## merlijny2k (Dec 7, 2016)

Big one has 2m belt that's 78" i dont know how much tolerance these things have.


----------



## Matus (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, it is too late for me, but these do look interesting and prices are not bad plus they sell some interesting belts (in particular 3M Cubitrons II). Thanks for the heads up


----------

